# Mausposition auslesen



## jobu0101 (22. Jun 2011)

Hallo!

Ich möchte in meinem Programm gerne die aktuelle Mausposition auslesen können. Das heißt, nicht über einen Listener, sondern einfach wann ich will.
Es geht nämlich um ein Programm, in dem das Programm über Robot die Maus steuert, ganz am Anfang muss der User dem Programm aber ein paar Positionen am Bildschirm "zeigen", damit das Programm später weiß, wo es zu klicken hat.

Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Marco13 (22. Jun 2011)

MouseInfo (Java 2 Platform SE 5.0) ?!


----------



## Bert Brenner (22. Jun 2011)

MouseInfo


----------



## jobu0101 (22. Jun 2011)

Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Meru (22. Jun 2011)

Wie kann man denn programmatisch einen Mouseklick an der besagten Positon auslösen?

Edit:
Klar, mit der Robot-Klasse. Waren die Finger wieder schneller als der Kopf


----------

